# Eisteec aufc Tastaturc



## janomerico (6. August 2004)

*Eistee auf Tastatur*

Hi Leute, 

Grad vorhin hab ich irgendwie meinen Eistee auf die Tastatur geschüttet. Jetzt scheint irgendwie nichts mehr richtig zu funktionieren. Nicht mal die Maus, obwohl auf sie kein bisschen Eistee ausgeleert wurde.. Wenn ich bei der Tastatur z.b. 's' drücke, ist es plötzlich 'alt + s', wenn ich die Leertaste drücke, dann kommt davor immer noch ein 'c'. Wenn ich mit der Maus auf ein Icon doppelklicke, öffnet sich das Eigenschaften-Fenster, usw. usw.

Meine Frage nun: Wird das irgendwann wieder funktionieren, oder muss ich die Tastatur wechseln? Und was ist mit der Maus? Könnte auch der PC selbst schäden davon haben? 

Mann, mann...na wenigstens hab ich noch einen anderen PC zur Verfügung..

janomerico, der ab jetzt kein Eistee vor'm PC trinkt.

edit: auch die Bildschirmtastatur hat nicht richtig funktioniert..


----------



## janomerico (6. August 2004)

Und jetzt kommt eine Meldung, wo steht dass <windows root>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe fehlen würde und Windows nicht starten könne. Verdammte Schei**e, ich hab doch nur Eistee auf die Tastatur ausgeleert! 

Ich hab bei Google nachgeschaut und herausgefunden, dass die Fehlermeldung auch kommt, wenn die Tastatur oder Maus beschädigt ist. Maaaann, die ist anscheinend wirklich pfutsch. Verflucht seist du, Eistee!

Ich fordere: Eistee-resistente Tastaturen!


----------



## Radhad (6. August 2004)

Das ist kein Problem, Rechner ausschalten, Tastaturstecker raushziehen, tasten rausholen (wenn möglich) und einsetzen (Pril oder sowas). Tastatur mit Wasser abspülen (damit der Zucker runter kommt) und zum trocknen hinlegen. Wenn alles trocken ist, wieder zusammensetzen und tadaaa, funktioniert wieder.


MfG Radhad


----------



## janomerico (6. August 2004)

Hi, 

Ich hab die Tastatur auseinandergenommen, alles mit einem Putzlappen gesäubert, mit einem Föhn getrocknet und wieder zusammengebaut. Funktionierte aber immer noch nicht. Dann trocknete mein Vater das ganze nochmal oberflächlich mit einem Föhn. Und jetzt ratet mal was passiert ist... Die Tasten haben sich gekrümmt und das Teil unter den Tasten ist so weit nach oben gekommen, dass man sie nicht mehr nach unten drücken konnte. 

Mann, wenn ich den Beitrag doch schon vorher gelesen hätte und somit gewusst hätte, dass auch der Zucker und nicht nur die Flüssigkeit das Problem ist, dann hätt ich noch meine schöne acer-Tastatur und Maus (an die übrigens wirklich nix gekommen sein konnte). Na was soll's, wenigstens weiss ich's jetzt. Danke Radhad!


----------

